# Sitting On The Bench With Someone Who Will It Be ??



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

My old friend who just passed away. We could sit at our favorite spot on Nantasket Beach and get caught up on the last couple years before he died.

For famous people maybe Jesse Ventura or JFK. Just watched some old youtube clips of the JFK assassination and Ventura's thoughts on it.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

My Dad. RIP Pops.....


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

My Dad. Still hits me like a freight train sometimes when I remember he's really gone.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I gotta agree with mtc, knock on wood I still have both of my parents.
But I'd easily give up my chance in order to give my wife an hour with her father.
Her dad died 6 months before we met. 
I didn't know him but after 20 years married I feel like I do, if that makes sense.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hank Moody said:


> Would you let me drop by and crush his jaw at the 59th minute?


Uh, sure


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

It would be an 18 year old me, I would tell my self to join the military. might of had a better shot at the MSP. instead of being chained to the desk.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hank Moody said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollyw...chris-kyles-service-the-nazis-had-heroes-too/


Gotcha, Forgot about the law suit 

Too bad. Navy Seal, pro wrestler, governor, etc. Seemed like an interesting character.

Can i change it to Mike Dukakis instead ?


----------



## smitty1369 (Jan 2, 2013)

My grandfather for sure
http://www.odmp.org/officer/9602-detective-joseph-t-moretti


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

smitty1369 said:


> My grandfather for sure
> http://www.odmp.org/officer/9602-detective-joseph-t-moretti


He was shot in the neck with a shotgun as he entered the club. He was transported to a local hospital where he remained in a coma for 7 months before succumbing to the wound.

Smitty, ya can't leave us hanging like that what happened? did they ever find the asshole that shot him?


----------



## smitty1369 (Jan 2, 2013)

RodneyFarva said:


> He was shot in the neck with a shotgun as he entered the club. He was transported to a local hospital where he remained in a coma for 7 months before succumbing to the wound.
> 
> Smitty, ya can't leave us hanging like that what happened? did they ever find the asshole that shot him?


Negative, and until about 2 years ago I didn't know much more about it than what odmp says but then I heard some details that I wish I didn't know, and how doing his job may have led to his murder. Let's just say "armed robbery" may have been a bit more than just that, and those from the north shore can guess who owned the night clubs in the 70's. But I won't go into what I think I know. Stuff like that really keeps my motivation up to take shitbags off the street, and in about 4 years I'll hopefully be coming home to fill his shoes.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

smitty1369 said:


> Negative, and until about 2 years ago I didn't know much more about it than what odmp says but then I heard some details that I wish I didn't know, and how doing his job may have led to his murder. Let's just say "armed robbery" may have been a bit more than just that, and those from the north shore can guess who owned the night clubs in the 70's. But I won't go into what I think I know. Stuff like that really keeps my motivation up to take shitbags off the street, and in about 4 years I'll hopefully be coming home to fill his shoes.


We'll we will leave it at that. Rest in Peace Det. Moretti.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Hank Moody said:


> Dakota Meyer


Why, so you could gawk at pics of Palin's daughter? (not that that would be a bad thing)

I had the privilege of doing exactly that tonight with my grandfather, a WWII submarine vet, who lost his bride of 66 years last Thursday. Humbling, and the most frank and honest conversation I've had in my 33 years on earth with him.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Despite the efforts to throw a humorous zinger into this thread, I decided on sincere. 
Hush's post cemented it. 
Make use of your time NOW, and don't wait for that bench -which I think is the point of this...


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Mike Brown, so I could ask why the hell did you do that? Look what you caused, this is your responsibility. But it would probably be a waste of an hour...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Mike Brown ?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

My son, it's been a few years since I spoke to him, I'd love to catch up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> Mike Brown ?


Dumbass whose stupidity (attacking a police officer) was the proximate cause of his own death in Ferguson...you know, the one that supposedly had his hands up.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Thats the one, let him see all the damage to our country his irresponsible and selfish behavior resulted in. But once again, on reflection, it would be a waste of an hour...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Goose said:


> Dumbass whose stupidity (attacking a police officer) was the proximate cause of his own death in Ferguson...you know, the one that supposedly had his hands up.


Yeah, trying to talk with that moron would be a waste of time. Gaining insight to a famous mind or more importantly a lost loved one would be better time spent.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

My friend who vanished without trace 11 years ago in Florida. Where is she ... how could it have happened???!!!


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

My mother. We weren't on the best terms as I was a knucklehead in high school before she passed.


----------

